
Stephen Hawking joins futuristic bid to explore outer space - scentoni
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/stephen-hawking-joins-bid-to-seek-life-with-tiny-spacecraft
======
scentoni
Story moved to www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/2016/04/12/stephen-hawking-wants-to-use-lasers-to-propel-a-tiny-
spaceship-to-alpha-centauri

